# CANFIELD, OH - BOSS 8' TRIP-EDGE SKIDSTEER PLOW $2700 OHIO



## WRLS (Dec 16, 2009)

BOSS TRIP-EDGE SKIDSTEER PLOW
8 FOOT
STEEL
USED 1 TIME
ALWAYS KEPT INSIDE
INCLUDES FITTINGS
$2700
330-720-3434


----------

